# VTC Mini v3.01 firmware



## Nailedit77 (26/2/16)

New update for vtc mini for anyone that's interested

http://www.joyetech.com/mvr-software/?sid=155

Reactions: Thanks 6


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> New update for vtc mini for anyone that's interested
> http://www.joyetech.com/mvr-software/?sid=155


Aces

You can now turn down the wattage in VT mode without having to round robin

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (26/2/16)

my download gets to 1mb of 3.7mb and fails.


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/16)

shabbar said:


> my download gets to 1mb of 3.7mb and fails.


Downloaded fine for me

Still need to figure out the smart coil mode

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ChadB (26/2/16)

Thanks for the heads up, trying to understand start mode but its not too clear.
If anyone has any info on this, please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## shabbar (26/2/16)

BhavZ said:


> Downloaded fine for me
> 
> Still need to figure out the smart coil mode



think thats for the cubis coils if im not mistaken


----------



## ChadB (26/2/16)

shabbar said:


> think thats for the cubis coils if im not mistaken


I think you're right, i've got my cubis on and I get that screen but even if I adjust the wattage, nothing changes...
I'll play around a bit and report back if I have any success.


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/16)

shabbar said:


> think thats for the cubis coils if im not mistaken


Hopefully there will be a tutorial video around it

Supposed to prevent the dreaded burnt hit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/2/16)

ChadB said:


> Thanks for the heads up, trying to understand start mode but its not too clear.
> If anyone has any info on this, please let me know.
> Thanks


Sounds like it could be the equivalent of taste control in the ijoy solo mini.

set the wattage at your preferred vape
enter into taste mode and select % of vape
device then maintains that setting till tank runs dry, at which point it cuts power, shown on my display as a flashing raindrop.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necropolis (26/2/16)

The puff counter gone on this update?


----------



## shabbar (26/2/16)

Necropolis said:


> The puff counter gone on this update?



nope , still there


----------



## Necropolis (26/2/16)

Hmm... Just did the upgrade and I don't see it...


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/16)

Mine is still there in power mode


----------



## shabbar (26/2/16)

fire button x3

wattage down till you get to puff counter.

to reset hold fire button down


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/16)

I'm planning on getting a vtc mini today as a carry vape. Tired of using my ijust2. 
I think the vtc mini must be one of the best carry mods out. Is there any other device yous would recommend besides the vtc mini? And why ?
Thanks peeps


----------



## shabbar (26/2/16)

Vtc all the way , i use mine more then my sx mini

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necropolis (26/2/16)

shabbar said:


> fire button x3
> 
> wattage down till you get to puff counter.
> 
> to reset hold fire button down



But on the 3.01 version there is no puff counter. 

Look at the pictures of the screen at the bottom of the link in the OP. 

From V3.0 onwards it seems to be gone.


----------



## Casper (26/2/16)

@CloudsForDays

I have a VTC, and I must say, it is an AWESOME mod!! I had 8000 Puffs on it, then flashed to v2.0 and did 16 000 puffs, then flashed to v3.0 and did 22 000 puffs, today will do the v3.1 update. 

This mod absolutely rules!!!

Epic, EPIC mod!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (26/2/16)

Necropolis said:


> But on the 3.01 version there is no puff counter.
> 
> Look at the pictures of the screen at the bottom of the link in the OP.
> 
> From V3.0 onwards it seems to be gone.



i just downloaded it bud , and im looking at the puffs on my device with v3.01


----------



## shabbar (26/2/16)

@Necropolis you can either have the puff,time or amp draw on your display


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/16)

Thanks @shabbar and @Casper 
Appreciate the feed back.


----------



## Necropolis (26/2/16)

shabbar said:


> @Necropolis you can either have the puff,time or amp draw on your display



Ahhh this I didn't know... 

Changed. 

Thanks dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis (26/2/16)

It also pretty cool that you can roll back to previous versions if you so desire. 

I kind of prefer the V2.0 screen layout but I'm sure I'll get used to this one.


----------



## shabbar (26/2/16)

i got too used to v3 , v2 looks too cluttered


----------



## LFC (26/2/16)

Just gets better, absolutely love this mod


----------



## Casper (26/2/16)

The Puff counter still in V3.01!

Just flashed mine.


@Clouder, get the update.


----------



## Clouder (26/2/16)

@Casper will do!!!


----------



## shabbar (26/2/16)

LFC said:


> Just gets better, absolutely love this mod


+10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/2/16)

3.01 downloaded and updated in less than a minute 

My Bellus with SS coils isn't jumping out of temp control mode anymore, yay!


----------



## Clouder (26/2/16)

@Casper DONE!


----------



## Casper (26/2/16)

Epic 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## mildly.inked (26/2/16)

Done 

Thanks for the heads up @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Designerama (26/2/16)

Thanks.
Agreed, this is the best mod everrrrr.

Just make sure you set your M1 M2 & M3 values again cause they've been reset to default.


----------



## Pindyman (26/2/16)

Designerama said:


> Thanks.
> Agreed, this is the best mod everrrrr.
> 
> Just make sure you set your M1 M2 & M3 values again cause they've been reset to default.


New evic user here...okay lets just be honest new vaper...only been about 6 weeks now...and only day 3 on evic...

So after seeing ur post I realised I have no idea what all this mod can do except give me.some.awesome cloudage...so when u say M1 M2 M3 I have to ask....er..what is tht exactly


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/16)

Pindyman said:


> New evic user here...okay lets just be honest new vaper...only been about 6 weeks now...and only day 3 on evic...
> 
> So after seeing ur post I realised I have no idea what all this mod can do except give me.some.awesome cloudage...so when u say M1 M2 M3 I have to ask....er..what is tht exactly


This is just a memory setting so you can toggle to your saved user preference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I'm planning on getting a vtc mini today as a carry vape. Tired of using my ijust2.
> I think the vtc mini must be one of the best carry mods out. Is there any other device yous would recommend besides the vtc mini? And why ?
> Thanks peeps


You can't go wrong with a VTC Mini. Only thing that is a negative versus the topbox, is most vendors sell a starter kit, and the supplied tron tanks are not great. Kanger's starter kit are great due to the RBA. If you can find a vendor that only sells the mod....that's first prize, or keep the tron as a back up tank

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> You can't go wrong with a VTC Mini. Only thing that is a negative versus the topbox, is most vendors sell a starter kit, and the supplied tron tanks are not great. Kanger's starter kit are great due to the RBA. If you can find a vendor that only sells the mod....that's first prize, or keep the tron as a back up tank


My wife mistakenly bought me the goblin mini v1 for my birthday. Shame she didn't know what I meant when I said i wanted the goblin mini v2 ☺ so I took it back today gave a little extra cash and got my evic vtc mini mod only ☺
I was lucky It was the last black one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (27/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> My wife mistakenly bought me the goblin mini v1 for my birthday. Shame she didn't know what I meant when I said i wanted the goblin mini v2 ☺ so I took it back today gave a little extra cash and got my evic vtc mini mod only ☺
> I was lucky It was the last black one.



the grey looks sexy af imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/2/16)

shabbar said:


> the grey looks sexy af imo


I liked the grey also but they only had the tron kit in grey.
In mod only kits only white and black was available. 
Now I got 3 men in black ☺


----------



## Designerama (27/2/16)

Pindyman said:


> New evic user here...okay lets just be honest new vaper...only been about 6 weeks now...and only day 3 on evic...
> 
> So after seeing ur post I realised I have no idea what all this mod can do except give me.some.awesome cloudage...so when u say M1 M2 M3 I have to ask....er..what is tht exactly



Those are your three preset TCR values. You need to check out the chart to see what values to use for different wire types. 
Mine are set to 400, 500, 600 and I only vape in this mode. You can access this by switching off your Mod and holding down the power and right button.


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/2/16)

Hello bellow evic vapers.
What is the difference between power mode and bypass mode?
And also there is a mode that says start ontop?
Is this race mode... or what?
Thanks
Vape on....


----------



## BumbleBee (27/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hello bellow evic vapers.
> What is the difference between power mode and bypass mode?
> And also there is a mode that says start ontop?
> Is this race mode... or what?
> ...


Bypass mode is basically a "mech" mode, whatever voltage the battery has is delivered to the coil. The new Start mode is above my pay grade


----------



## Effjh (27/2/16)

The "Start" mode seems to be a typo in the firmware for Smart mode, displays correctly on Cuboid firmware version. So far it seems it is basically a memory system for your different tanks/coils. Screw on tank, set wattage, put on another tank, set wattage. Every time you change tanks, it remembers the prefferred wattage you set for it. Kinda useful if you switch between low and high ohm builds and don't want to accidentally fry your high ohm MTL setup's coil.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/2/16)

The Start Mode seems to be a mode for someone new to the mod that is uncertain what the best Power Range is to vape at based on the coil, which I think is quite nifty... It is predominantly aimed at the Cubis tank and the BF heads supported by the Cubis.
Pop on the atty, and it would display the recommended top of the range with the suggested maximum based on common coils for those attys.

I do not have a Cubis (or BF heads), but if I pop my Subtank or iJust2 on there, the middle line shows -------BF------- and if I pop my Billow V2 on it, the line disappears when I fire the mod. This is likely due to the Billow's resistance not being close to one of the stock coils at 0.25 ohms.
The iJust has a 0.5 coil and the Subtank RBA is at 0.55 ohms.

Below is the notes as part of the description for the update:

*What’s new in Version 3.01?*
Newly added START Mode for those who are new to the CUBIS and BF heads. You can easily get started. The BF SS-316 and BF Clapton series heads can be applied under this mode. Based on it’s resistance, there will be an recommended output range with the dash line marking the maximum. You can get the best vaping experience when using in this recommended range. Still you can adjust the wattage beyond the range as to your preference.






Note: 1. The Start Mode will aromatically automatically save ten groups of output settings. Each resistance contains an output power setting. It can be adjusted and will be saved once you changed the output wattage.
Note: 2. When ten groups of profiles are saved, the first profile will be deleted if a new resistance is added. And it is the same to continue.
Note: 3. On the display, the dash line with the word BF represents the recommended maximum output wattage for current BF atomizer head.

[EDIT:] _Clarified Cubis tank and BF heads._

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shabbar (27/2/16)

am i being dof ? whats a bf head?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/2/16)

shabbar said:


> am i being dof ? whats a bf head?



No, I think it's me being dof. The BF part seems to refer to head types that the Cubis tank supports, including the RBA :
http://www.joyetech.us/atomizer/cubis.html


----------



## shabbar (27/2/16)

so this mode is useless if we dont have a cubis?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/2/16)

Well, let me put it this way - it's definitely not aimed at the advanced vaper. 
However, instead of the normal power mode, just think of this one as a cute alternate display to the stock power mode 

In my books this mode has made the VTC Mini and Cubis my top recommendation for any noob vaper moving off a pen-styled device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/2/16)

Effjh said:


> The "Start" mode seems to be a typo in the firmware for Smart mode, displays correctly on Cuboid firmware version. So far it seems it is basically a memory system for your different tanks/coils. Screw on tank, set wattage, put on another tank, set wattage. Every time you change tanks, it remembers the prefferred wattage you set for it. Kinda useful if you switch between low and high ohm builds and don't want to accidentally fry your high ohm MTL setup's coil.



Hahahaha
Will mr @Effjh pls stand up, please stand up.... hahahaha 
Where did you get your information eeyyyyyy.... hahahaha


----------



## Effjh (27/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha
> Will mr @Effjh pls stand up, please stand up.... hahahaha
> Where did you get your information eeyyyyyy.... hahahaha



What are you on about?lol  You ok boet?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/2/16)

Effjh said:


> What are you on about?lol  You ok boet?


Just woke up after a nice afternoon nap

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Effjh (27/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Just woke up after a nice afternoon nap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/2/16)

Effjh said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Effjh (27/2/16)

Looks like they are 2 different functions completely and not a typo (never know with chinese products: "Note: 1. The Start Mode will *aromatically *") 

I have to say SMART mode on the Cuboid is a lot more useful to me than START on the VTC. Wish they had added that on the VTC mini instead as well:

Newly Added SMART Mode
This time, we added the new Smart Mode for the Cuboid. The Smart Mode will aromatically save ten groups of output settings. Each resistance contains an output power setting. It can be adjusted and will be saved once you changed the output wattage.
When ten groups of profiles are saved, the first profile will be deleted if a new resistance is added. And it is the same to continue.





You can swop out atties without worrying about touching your wattage for different builds.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/2/16)

The SMART mode on the Cuboid / START mode on VTC Mini will remember up to 10 different profiles for when you change heads and resistances. It will automatically adjust the wattage based on the previous setting you had that matches the head resistance.
I have tested it with 5 different 'heads' including a dripper, all with different resistances and it changes flawlessly every time.
The biggest gripe I have with this mode, is that once it's set, you have no idea at what wattage it is actually firing after changing attys.


----------



## Sterling Vape (11/3/16)

Hey guys, I have a question about the latest vtc mini fw. So before whenever I would use bypass mode on my mod I could get up to 95watts on a full charge. I noticed now that its limited to 33.3watts? At first I though my battery is on its way but in power mode I can hit it on 55watts. Do you guys know if there is a safety in bypass mode now based on the build of the tank?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/3/16)

Sterling Vape said:


> Hey guys, I have a question about the latest vtc mini fw. So before whenever I would use bypass mode on my mod I could get up to 95watts on a full charge. I noticed now that its limited to 33.3watts? At first I though my battery is on its way but in power mode I can hit it on 55watts. Do you guys know if there is a safety in bypass mode now based on the build of the tank?



What does the coil resistance read ? I assume it's around 0.52 / 0.53 ohms ?

Bypass mode will basically just 'divert' the current battery power to the atty, bypassing the circuitry that lowers / increases the voltage that goes to the atty in power or TC mode. 
With a 4.2v battery, a 0.52 / 0.53 ohm coil will give you around 33.3 W. My 0.41ohm coil and battery at 4.13 shows 41.6W on Bypass mode.

Be careful though. 95W from a single 18650 implies a 0.185 ohm coil, and a current draw of ~ 22A from the battery at full voltage of 4.2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sterling Vape (11/3/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> What does the coil resistance read ? I assume it's around 0.52 / 0.53 ohms ?
> 
> Bypass mode will basically just 'divert' the current battery power to the atty, bypassing the circuitry that lowers / increases the voltage that goes to the atty in power or TC mode.
> With a 4.2v battery, a 0.52 / 0.53 ohm coil will give you around 33.3 W. My 0.41ohm coil and battery at 4.13 shows 41.6W on Bypass mode.
> ...


Yeah the build is reading at 0.47Ohms, i would'nt dare using it at higher then 90watts with this build.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/3/16)

Sterling Vape said:


> Yeah the build is reading at 0.47Ohms, i would'nt dare using it at higher then 90watts with this build.



On 'Bypass', it should then show the voltage as around 3.95v on your display. 
'Bypass' mode acts basically the same as a mech. Some mods that support this do still apply some internal limits via the electronics, i.e. low atomizer checks, low battery etc., it just does not step up or step down the output.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Designerama (4/7/16)

Latest firmware upgrade Firmware V3.03
Game Mode.

http://www.joyetech.com/mvr-software/?sid=155


----------

